# Here's a picture of my Wineador



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

I always enjoy seeing pictures of wineadors and thought I'd share a picture of mine. So here you go!









It's a Newair 28 bottle with 2 drawers and 2 shelves from Forrest. I am having some issues keeping the temperature and RH. Both hygrometers are calibrated and when I put them side by size the RH is always the same. I have 2 lbs of 70% heartfelt beads. I keep 1 lb in the bottom and 1 lb on the top shelve. The RH on the bottom of the cooler stays in the 70% range but the top shelve stays in the 62%. I'm also having issues with the temperature. Anyone have any input on what I can do to even out the RH and temp?


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

If the RH is 62ish on the top shelf, I would rearrange your stash to put the ISOMs up on top in the 62ish RH.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

UTKhodgy said:


> If the RH is 62ish on the top shelf, I would rearrange your stash to put the ISOMs up on top in the 62ish RH.


What's ISOMs?


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Looking good... I take the Ramon Allones and the Ligas'... PRETTY PLEASE


----------



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

AndyJCL said:


> Anyone have any input on what I can do to even out the RH and temp?


I would try installing a fan. Battery operated or wired through the wall. I've seen both. You would have to drill a small hole near the base and fill it with silicone sealant after placement of the electrical wire.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

dutchjim said:


> I would try installing a fan. Battery operated or wired through the wall. I've seen both. You would have to drill a small hole near the base and fill it with silicone sealant after placement of the electrical wire.


Maybe that's what I'll have to do. I do have 2 Oust fans in there that are pretty much just taking up room since they do nothing to circulate air. If I were to get a fan, would placing it on the bottom facing up be the best placement?


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

AndyJCL said:


> What's ISOMs?


Havanas. I always just referred to them as Island South of Miami.


----------



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

AndyJCL said:


> Maybe that's what I'll have to do. I do have 2 Oust fans in there that are pretty much just taking up room since they do nothing to circulate air. If I were to get a fan, would placing it on the bottom facing up be the best placement?


You'd have to experiment. Bottom, top, mid-level. And front or back of your wineador. And, do you get a computer fan or something that blows a lot of air? I don't know. Anybody else?


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

From what I understand you dont need a lot of air movement.. Just a regular size computer fan on the lowet part, laying on its back blowing upwards... Just enough circulate the air around... You dont need a typhoon... Most people have it set on the lowest setting, or voltage that will make the fan turn.. I picked up one from amazon that is already wired(has a usb plug on the end) and the wires can extend or shorten onto a built in reel, and has a speed controller for like 12 bucks... I have it turned down to the lowest setting and it works in my 120 collidor just fine...


----------



## Corban227 (Jun 22, 2013)

AndyJCL said:


> I always enjoy seeing pictures of wineadors and thought I'd share a picture of mine. So here you go!
> 
> It's a Newair 28 bottle with 2 drawers and 2 shelves from Forrest. I am having some issues keeping the temperature and RH. Both hygrometers are calibrated and when I put them side by size the RH is always the same. I have 2 lbs of 70% heartfelt beads. I keep 1 lb in the bottom and 1 lb on the top shelve. The RH on the bottom of the cooler stays in the 70% range but the top shelve stays in the 62%. I'm also having issues with the temperature. Anyone have any input on what I can do to even out the RH and temp?


That looks pretty sick


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

Humid air will fall and accumulate in the bottom. Having a fan to circulate air should fix that. But I think others will agree but a lot of us like to keep the it at 65%


----------



## tgclark44 (Apr 11, 2013)

ichett said:


> Humid air will fall and accumulate in the bottom. Having a fan to circulate air should fix that. But I think others will agree but a lot of us like to keep the it at 65%


Humid air rises. If it didn't clouds couldn't exist.


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

tgclark44 said:


> Humid air rises. If it didn't clouds couldn't exist.


After some research, you're right.

For some reason, my wineador tends to have higher humidity in the bottom.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

ichett said:


> After some research, you're right.
> 
> For some reason, my wineador tends to have higher humidity in the bottom.


I also looked into this and confirmed and now I'm even more confused as to why the bottom of my wineador is ~8% more humid than the top.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

AndyJCL said:


> I always enjoy seeing pictures of wineadors and thought I'd share a picture of mine. So here you go!
> 
> View attachment 44569
> 
> ...


Looking good!



ichett said:


> After some research, you're right.
> 
> For some reason, my wineador tends to have higher humidity in the bottom.





AndyJCL said:


> I also looked into this and confirmed and now I'm even more confused as to why the bottom of my wineador is ~8% more humid than the top.


I have no scientific evidence on the following theory other than what we all know to be facts...we know that cold air is denser than warm or humid air. We also know that dry warm air will rise like humid air rises over cold air because of weight/density. Theory: Could it be that the constant on and off of cold air and fan coming in thru the top of the unit (Newair models) is constant enough not to let the internal Rh/28 bottle weather experiment settle and play out like it should. The facts of air density are undisturbed facts. In our wineadors we are not factoring in the added element of us throwing cold winds into this enclosed atmosphere every few minutes or so. We are not factoring in that the fan and cold air entry is at the *top* and *will suck out humidity* when it kicks on. We are also not factoring in the wood and the cigars themselves into the equation. Additionally, what foreign temp and Rh factors we let in and take out every time we disturb the interior atmosphere when we open the door to select a stick to smoke. I think these units would be more consistent, top to bottom, regarding the Rh if we didn't run the units at 65 degrees (unplugged) or below and without the sticks in there.

Most of us, while building our units and seasoning, got it exactly where we wanted it in regards to Rh TOP TO BOTTOM. Even with the unit running. Then we added all of our sticks and got the discrepancies in Rh from top to bottom. If we were to unplug it and remove our sticks, I feel that you wouldn't have these varying Rh issues.

All of that being said, there are solutions in bead placement and bead amount to balance this out. It's just about figuring out the formula that works best for you. It can be balanced and most of us, after some time, have figured that balance out. Unfortunately, what works for me or anyone else, wont work for somebody else. We all have different setups, different beads (placement, amount, etc.) different amount of cigars, in different vitolas and configurations, laid out in different fashions. It's just about figuring out what works for you...hell, that's part of the fun on these builds.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

ichett said:


> After some research, you're right.
> 
> For some reason, my wineador tends to have higher humidity in the bottom.





AndyJCL said:


> I also looked into this and confirmed and now I'm even more confused as to why the bottom of my wineador is ~8% more humid than the top.


First, do you actually use the cooling capabilities of your wineador? The fan blowing air out could be a factor in how the air inside settles, and how the cooling mechanism works can affect how the humid air settles. Like, is there a warm spot vs cool spot inside the wineador.

Second, warm humid air would rise outside and create clouds, then cool off and create water droplets that become rain. A humidor/wineador is an enclosed environment where the temperature of the humid air and less humid air are the same...and so, I believe that when all temperatures are equal, the evaporated water in the air (humid air) actually rises and pulls together until it's heavier, in which case it sinks to the bottom of the humidor and is absorbed by your media, only to evaporate again and rise, then join together with water molecules and sink again. If the container were large enough, and temperature fluctuated like outdoors, eventually it would rain in your humidor I would imagine.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

OratorORourke said:


> Looking good!
> 
> I have no scientific evidence on the following theory other than what we all know to be facts...we know that cold air is denser than warm or humid air. We also know that dry warm air will rise like humid air rises over cold air because of weight/density. Theory: Could it be that the constant on and off of cold air and fan coming in thru the top of the unit (Newair models) is constant enough not to let the internal Rh/28 bottle weather experiment settle and play out like it should. The facts of air density are undisturbed facts. In our wineadors we are not factoring in the added element of us throwing cold winds into this enclosed atmosphere every few minutes or so. We are not factoring in that the fan and cold air entry is at the *top* and *will suck out humidity* when it kicks on. We are also not factoring in the wood and the cigars themselves into the equation. Additionally, what foreign temp and Rh factors we let in and take out every time we disturb the interior atmosphere when we open the door to select a stick to smoke. I think these units would be more consistent, top to bottom, regarding the Rh if we didn't run the units at 65 degrees (unplugged) or below and without the sticks in there.
> 
> ...


This all makes perfect sense. I guess I will have to get a wired fan in there to help balance the RH & temp. Thanks everyone for all the help!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Love your build. Considering making mine similar to yours.


----------

